# Destination Hack?



## GuidoTKP (May 7, 2020)

So has anyone figured out, or come across any kind of "hack" to see destinations? If so, have you used it and we're/are they effective?


----------



## #professoruber (Feb 19, 2018)

Call the rider. Works every time.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

....move to calif? :thumbup:


----------



## GuidoTKP (May 7, 2020)

I


#professoruber said:


> Call the rider. Works every time.


Yeah, I knew someone here would state the obvious.


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

GuidoTKP said:


> So has anyone figured out, or come across any kind of "hack" to see destinations? If so, have you used it and we're/are they effective?


some where on these fourms someone talked about a hack that a few people were using, but uber caught on and deactivated them.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

SHalester said:


> ....move to calif? :thumbup:


No. Now, I gotta chime in here.
NO.

DO NOT move to Cali.
If you live in a free state ... you won't like it here.


----------



## Lute Byrt (Feb 20, 2020)

Become Uber Pro Diamond???.....

Who's asking Guido TKP?


----------

